# Finally some Snow to test out the Quattro



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

So I just got my Audi a couple months ago and picked up some winter tires. Have been waiting patiently for this damn North East winter to come. Well last night it finally came, here some pics.
















Heres a vid of a weak donut, camera ran out of battery and my buddy recorded the worst one I did








I think i need some kind of exhaust..it might sound nasty.


----------



## 2point7SixSpeed (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Finally some Snow to test out the Quattro (RideVR6)*

I gotta agree with you, silver A6s in the snow are fun!


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Finally some Snow to test out the Quattro (RideVR6)*

ride vr6 do you get a vibration in the front end when u lock your steering wheel all the way and then give it gas? seeing you do the donuts reminds me of when mine does it.


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Finally some Snow to test out the Quattro (DTOYVR6)*

I dont think so, but I really dont lock it all the way to one side or another, bad for the rack.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Finally some Snow to test out the Quattro (RideVR6)*

oh ok. can you try it and let me know? thanks


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

I love screwing around with mine in the snow here in washington, lots of fun!!


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (Project13)*

i wish we would get some snow here in NYC just once so i can go out and play. me and my friends always go to the parking lot and bug out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

